# My NSFW RP Ideas



## Wolf22red (Jul 27, 2019)

would anyone like to RP with me ? I have a couple of ideas I will mention here, if any of these ideas interest you please let me know and we can do a RP. Do to me losing my phone i can only do a RP on PMs via my 2DS since it has an internet connection and browser.

My ideas are going to be listed below.
1: Male Fox Intern pleasures business partners for his boss. (this one can be MxM or MxF)
2: A Bro x Sis RP based off of a yiff comic i was reading.
3: This is a strange idea I started to think of because of an image i found on Furaffinity. This one is a fantasy setting and could have a story plot in it, I would RP as a human necromancer (those mages in fantasy settings who raise the dead), you can RP as an adventurer (i would prefer a wolf or fox character for this one but i am cool with anything else).


----------



## shadowangely (Aug 2, 2019)

are you willing to RP on discord ?




Wolf22red said:


> would anyone like to RP with me ? I have a couple of ideas I will mention here, if any of these ideas interest you please let me know and we can do a RP. Do to me losing my phone i can only do a RP on PMs via my 2DS since it has an internet connection and browser.
> 
> My ideas are going to be listed below.
> 1: Male Fox Intern pleasures business partners for his boss. (this one can be MxM or MxF)
> ...


----------



## HazelCat (Aug 3, 2019)

I could roleplay


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 23, 2019)

shadowangely said:


> are you willing to RP on discord ?


Possibly but I can't do multiple paragraph replies or send images to use as a reference for how things look so I would need to describe stuff more.


----------

